# Stepper Motor Driver  2ma860h



## iosens (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi

relatively new to the forum, first post.

I bought a stepper motor driver "2MA860H", capable of micro-steps and all and have had no success
in running it.
A manual can be found by googling          2ma860h-manual(eng).pdf

It looks pretty straight forward, I have used other motor drivers before and have some electrical experience.
Using it with MACH 3.
The enable disable input works (stepper is blocking), Direction should not make any difference. I can measure
step pulses but the motor does not budge.

The funny thing is that the red (overload) LED is on as soon as I connect the motor (and it can be turned by hand - so there should not be any current) but it turns off when the motor is in hold and blocked (and amps are flowing). 

I have a hard time to believe that this driver bock was defective out of the box, but so far I have not figured out what might be the issue.

Thanks for any help


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 14, 2015)

Try some different DIP switch settings, set SW4 to OFF and see what happens.  Also set for 400 steps just to start with. 



iosens said:


> The funny thing is that the red (overload) LED is on as soon as I connect the motor (and it can be turned by hand - so there should not be any current) but it turns off when the motor is in hold and blocked (and amps are flowing).



Are you connecting the motor with the power on?  That is normally not a good idea.  It can fry the drive.


----------



## countryguy (Jul 14, 2015)

The troubleshooting end page has a few tips to try w/ the ENA signal that should like your issue?  Also, the power input page 8 was really confusing to me.  they show a full wave rectifier and then spec AC and DC levels but I assume they want a DC input between 70 and 110VDC?      On the Control Signal setup-  That's where the action takes place IMO.   How do you have that setup and connected?   Are you trying to just pop a DC level onto connectors?  
Send up some info or a quick Schematic (even if hand drawn) on what you have wired up.


----------



## iosens (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, I saw that with the rectifier, I tried both AC and DC with the same results.
I try to avoid connecting the motor while energized, but it could have happen.
I misstated though, the red led comes on when I connect the signal connector,
and since the motor is not blocked then, the LED is red.
As soon as the Enable signal goes to disable, the Motor is energized (blocked) 
and the LED goes off...


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 14, 2015)

Try inverting the outputs in Mach3, Active Low to Active High, or vise versa.


----------



## countryguy (Jul 14, 2015)

I found this Manual. 
http://www.kuuco.com/profile/050014_2M860_EN.pdf
Seems a bit better documented.  

I'm not sure you can just pop AC or DC onto those power connections??  Hmmm....   any word on some of the other forums where this is used about the powersupply input.    Solve that first is my suggestion.   

See section #6.   they note a DC input supply.    But it's really odd how they reference AC w/ DC specs all over in other places.   See section 3.2 for Pin out connection info.  Here they make references to both.... I'm simply not buying that it can accept either.   

In section 9.1 the info seems to be part of the protection circut... As you noted the red LED condition from the OP. 

And Section 10 advises power cautions.  a +1(agreement) to Jims post on power. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 14, 2015)

countryguy said:


> I'm not sure you can just pop AC or DC onto those power connections??




AC would work if the drive has a full wave bridge rectifier and some filter caps on-board.  Never seen a small drive with that feature, but who knows.

I think I would stick with DC just to be on the safe side.
.
.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 14, 2015)

Another thought, if you are using the standard parallel interface that comes with most kits, I think that they are sinking outputs, so you have to use that wiring diagram.


----------



## iosens (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you everybody, especially countryguy for the better documentation.

Turns out that I confused myself with the active high/low of the enable signal while working with to different driver boards and two different programs
(Mach3 and a home -made one).
The disable signal actually does not block the motor as I thought, instead the enable signal will power the motor (and block it) until the step signal occurs.

Everything works great now (with both AC and DC by the way) the micro-stepping of this driver is great also. (My old driver did not have micro-steps, that's why I
upgraded) It reduces the noise considerably and the acceleration is smooth as butter.

Thanks again!


----------



## countryguy (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for posting back.  If you ever put up a schematic or wiring diagram please post it up here as I know it would be appreciated by others.    Keep us posted on the build. Even brag a bit and put up some pics  


Glad it all works!    
CG.


----------

